# SM Central Business Park, Metro Manila, Philippines



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

SM Mall of Asia

*Opening Date: December 2005
*Land Area: 19.5 hectares
*Gross Floor Area: 454,000 square meters
*Address: SM Central Business Park I, Island A, Bay City, Pasay City

*mall of asia has an floor area of 454,000 squaremeters "PURE" MALL
*MOA is a part of ongoing development in BAYCITY (manila's new CBD)
*equip w/ IMAX THEATRE (phils' first)

PICS:


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Sweet !


----------



## some_stupid_nut (Sep 21, 2003)

Doesnt reall look S&M to me. Needs more black and leather.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

i heard they're building a bigger mall in China..~


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Good for Manilla.


----------



## six453 (Jul 11, 2005)

where did you get those images? r u working for Robert Carag Ong? besides, it was originally Palafox Associates who is the architect for the development, yet it was awarded to others.

will it be completed in dec 2005? tenancy fit out would take a while, and based on your photos the cladding is not yet fixed at this point in time. i doubt it will open that soon.

besides, it cannot claim the title of mall of asia. geographically mid east is also asia, and there are bigger malls sprouting out in the oil region. SM should be entitled mall of south east asia i guess... china also has bigger malls upcoming, but i figure mall of south east asia would be more fitting.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The location of this mall right by the bay with a promenade makes it a place worth visiting in the future.



Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

six453 said:


> besides, it cannot claim the title of mall of asia. geographically mid east is also asia, and there are bigger malls sprouting out in the oil region. SM should be entitled mall of south east asia i guess... china also has bigger malls upcoming, but i figure mall of south east asia would be more fitting.




sm mall of asia is just a name! no big deal w/ that ok?

and if u think so that sm mall of asia is isnt the biggest ok fine!!!

but i want to point it out that SM MALL OF ASIA IS "ONE" OF THE BIGGEST MALL IN ASIA AND WORLD!!!



thank you!!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Exactly. It doesn't matter what the name is. How big is that in square feet? What was there before it was built?


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

454,000 square meters purely mall 
w/ a land area of 19.5 hectares.


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

this mall is huge alright.............
but the design is not that pretty..............
can u tell what king of mall this is??.............
is it a high-end???..........


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Why are cities emulating all the worst aspects of modern western developments. Malls are entirely commercial environments which age very quickly, drain the life from nearby towns, and have to be driven to by car increasing pollution. All the best models of planning n the west now focus on improving town centre shopping and keeping all the interesting and quirky aspects of the town that people love. Malls were a mistake and no one but the mall owners benefit from them


----------



## flatiron94 (Oct 15, 2004)

So is it bigger than MOA?


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

flatiron94 said:


> So is it bigger than MOA?


I doubt that.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Sounds great.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

steppenwolf said:


> Why are cities emulating all the worst aspects of modern western developments. Malls are entirely commercial environments which age very quickly, drain the life from nearby towns, and have to be driven to by car increasing pollution. All the best models of planning n the west now focus on improving town centre shopping and keeping all the interesting and quirky aspects of the town that people love. Malls were a mistake and no one but the mall owners benefit from them



Actually the people behind this development has contributed a great deal to the Philippine economy by way of taxes. It has built many malls all over the Philippines generating jobs for the citizens, they have given life to depressed areas and given something back to the community. SM has given the people a decent way of making a living instead of getting into drugs, gambling and prostitution. This in turn has generated more taxes for the local government.

SM also ventured overseas in China and has helped the manufacturing industry in the Philippines because it carries Philippine made products on its malls so I don't really see anything wrong with it. Sure the owner has made money but it has also given back to the community not just economically but also spiritually. The developers even built a huge church in the vicinity of Mall of Asia knowing Filipinos are deeply religious in appreciation for its continued support.

Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Not all malls have to be driven to either. Is it near a pedestrian area or transit node?


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Exactly. It doesn't matter what the name is. How big is that in square feet? What was there before it was built?


that would be around 4,886,815 square feet more or less of gross area. before it was built, it was just the sea...then it was reclaimed.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

satit28 said:


> this mall is huge alright.............
> but the design is not that pretty..............
> can u tell what king of mall this is??.............
> is it a high-end???..........


are you kidding? of course it's not high end. the SM malls have always catered to the middle-class. SM Group's only high-end mall is not named SM. there are bigger malls under construction right now but this mall opens this year so i guess it would enjoy a brief period as the biggest mall in asia.

but i tell you, it's not high-end or else PRADA, Louis Vuitton, A|X, Ferragamo, Dior wouldn't have leased space in there.


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

steppenwolf said:


> Why are cities emulating all the worst aspects of modern western developments. Malls are entirely commercial environments which age very quickly, drain the life from nearby towns, and have to be driven to by car increasing pollution. All the best models of planning n the west now focus on improving town centre shopping and keeping all the interesting and quirky aspects of the town that people love. Malls were a mistake and no one but the mall owners benefit from them


Most Manila's malls are actually in the city center, this is on reclaimed land about 5 km from the main CBD, with the whole area zoned for high rise commercial residential as well. The Malls you refer to similar to the US model are different from these.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

bustero said:


> Most Manila's malls are actually in the city center, this is on reclaimed land about 5 km from the main CBD, with the whole area zoned for high rise commercial residential as well. The Malls you refer to similar to the US model are different from these.


why?


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

^ummmm... because youre an effer?  :colgate: :lol: :jk:


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Not all malls have to be driven to either. Is it near a pedestrian area or transit node?


It's very near Baclaran church where a huge crowd gathers all day long everyday and it's also near two transit lines.


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

THE CURRENT LARGEST MALL TODAY IS THE WEST EDMONTON IN CANADA WHICH HAS 493,000 SQUARE METERS!! (shopping mall,waterpark.etc..........)

SM MALL OF ASIA BEATS WEST EDMONTON COZ WEST EDMONTON IS COMbination OF SHOPPING MALL,WATERPARK,etc....... which IS SM MALL OF ASIA HAS 454,000 square meters indoor mall only!!


"MALL OF INDIA"india's biggest mall is has only 425,000 squaremeters total mall area..


lots of malls today proposes/UC reclaiming the title biggest mall but as of now SM MALL OF ASIA is nearly completion so unless the other biggest mall in the world is not yet finish.......SM MALL OF ASIA HAS A GUTS TO RECLAIMED THE TITLE WORLD'S BIGGEST INDOOR MALL..........


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

Dont get lost inside this mall
coz it surely huge
:bash: :bash:


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

EFFER 

One word, air conditioning.

People who apply current western urban development practices wholesale may miss out on local practicalities. There used to be some walking streets but their rents and business in general have gone down substantially. What happens here is that they build very huge malls with a lot of airconditioning so whether it's really hot outside or raining for three months straight people can shop and live. The malls here are also ussually at tranportation nexuses. The biggest ones all have subway stops with the majority of the people using mass transport rather than cars. So this model is quite different from the US concept of the suburban mall. Yes the space is made up but so far people have a preference for this climate controlled environment rather than pedestrian streets. Also these big hyper malls have a lot of people in them, on a normal busy day there's at least 400,000 people in megamall (the precursor of Mall of Asia) , it's 300,000 sq.m. leasable, on a bad day like a sale double that, 800,000 people. There are no streets with the commercial capability here, even with urban redovelopment (as has been done in Manila).


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 11, 2005)

by thomasian


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 11, 2005)

by thomasian


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 11, 2005)

by thomasian


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

wow


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

HUGE......................


----------



## IsaganiZenze (Dec 20, 2004)

deleted - repost


----------



## IsaganiZenze (Dec 20, 2004)

effer said:


> I doubt that.



I am not sure, but THIS MOA is bigger than America's MOA by 600 000 square feet

*Mall of America: 4.2 million square feet w/ only 2.5 mil sq ft. for retail space only!

*West Edmonton Mall, Alberta, Canada: 5.3 million square feet (gross)

*"South China Mall" in Dongguan, China:~ 6-6.5 million square feet (gross) UC?

*Golden Resources Mall, Beijing, China: ~6.02 million square feet (gross)

*Berjaya Times Square, KL, Malaysia: 2 million square feet (retail space>) ~ advertised as 6.7 million square feet (built up floor area - commercial space gross - does this include retail space as well?, i think so) ---> situated in a 5.08 hectare site

*Mall of Arabia, Dubai, UAE: ~9 million square feet (gross) UC

SM Mall of Asia: 4.8 million square feet (gross floor area <building only?>, so does this mean it's reatail space only?) UC ---> situated in a 19.5 hectare site

People should make an actual list of the largest malls in the world, they are popping by the minute.

China are building large malls: Triple Five Group(owners of Mall of America, and West Edmonton) are building Mall of China and the Triple Five Wenzhou Mall which are each projected to be 10 million square feet" -2010

are these projects approved?


Correct me if I am wrong w/ these figures...so Mall of Asia is amongst the largest in the world, but not the largest. They should have kept with the orinal plan of 500,000+ square meters (5.38 million square feet - retail?).


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Don't worry, soon Dubai will build a 20 million sq. ft. mall in the sky that will only be accessible by submarine, where you will arrive at an underground elevator transportation center that will lift you thousands of feet into the sky.


----------



## Naga_Solidus (Mar 29, 2005)

spyguy999 said:


> Don't worry, soon Dubai will build a 20 million sq. ft. mall in the sky that will only be accessible by submarine, where you will arrive at an underground elevator transportation center that will lift you thousands of feet into the sky.


only if they can continue to sell oil to suv-addicted americans, that is. :lol:


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Dubai has an amazing ability to build somehing really huge to attract our attention even though there's no real need.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

OtAkAw said:


> Dubai has an amazing ability to build somehing really huge to attract our attention even though there's no real need.



The million dollar question is to ask me if I'm impressed. Hahaha! Who cares really!!!


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

SM Mall of Asia opens this year, so it still would get the Biggest Mall in Asia title even if it would be for a short while...until China's bigger malls are built.


----------



## IsaganiZenze (Dec 20, 2004)

so i guess berjaya times square is not bigger thatn MOAsia?, but I already thought there was a bigger one in China already, the Golden Resources Mall in Beijing, which opened recently? I think in 2004, which is the current title holder in the world (wikipidea) @ 6 mil sq ft. Oh and I just learned that West Edmonton Mall has only 3.2 mil sq ft of retail space (so is MOAsia bigger than this?) I'm all confused now, to who is the biggest.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

no it's not. When the SM-MOA hands its title to China's bigger malls, it will stay as the biggest in SEA.


----------



## IsaganiZenze (Dec 20, 2004)

okay....southeast asia, i thought in all asia....still confused though...well the data I have found suggests that Berjaya Times Square in KL is bigger than MOAsia, does anyone know what the ACTUAL numbers are for Berjaya? Please let me know, thanks.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

what i mean is The SM-MOA is gonna be the biggest in Asia when it opens. It's gonna be the biggest in Asia until the bigger malls in China and Dubai open. But it will stay as the biggest in SEA after it loses the Asia's title with 4,930,000 square feet of leasable area. 

Berjaya Times Square has a gross area of 4.5 million sq ft. and gross leasable of 3.45 million sq ft.


----------



## IsaganiZenze (Dec 20, 2004)

c0kelitr0 said:


> what i mean is The SM-MOA is gonna be the biggest in Asia when it opens. It's gonna be the biggest in Asia until the bigger malls in China and Dubai open. But it will stay as the biggest in SEA after it loses the Asia's title with 4,930,000 square feet of leasable area.
> 
> Berjaya Times Square has a gross area of 4.5 million sq ft. and gross leasable of 3.45 million sq ft.


Yeay for philippines!!! Will "regain" the title back, even for a short while after we lost it when MegaMall was overtaken as the biggest. Is SM-MegaMall still the longest building in Asia? So yeay, that 4.9 mil sq ft is the leasable area (retail space). So what's the actual gross area? Can you put it as you did Berjaya?


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

i thought glorietta is bigger than SM megamall??


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ no way! Megamall is currently the largest in the country...soon to be beaten by Mall of Asia


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

are you sure this is gonna be the biggest mall in Asia? :sly:


----------



## Solblanc (Jun 22, 2004)

some_stupid_nut said:


> Doesnt reall look S&M to me. Needs more black and leather.


:rofl:


----------



## chymera00 (Mar 6, 2005)

Siopao said:


> are you sure this is gonna be the biggest mall in Asia? :sly:


The biggest INDOOR MALL IN ASIA!!!!


----------



## skyscraper_vice (Aug 19, 2005)

looks OK


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

im so excited about this.... im sure by summer all the slots will be filled.... 
haha... gotta be my next shopping destination after glorietta and sm megamall...


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

*SM "MALL OF ASIA" LATEST PICS*

UPDATE 8/21/05

(TAKEN FROM RICHPOL)


RIGHT PARKING BUILDING:
















LEFT PARKING BUILDING:


























CENTER BUILDING:

















BACK VIEW:



























MANILA BAY BEHIND "MOA":


















OTHERS:


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

UPDATE:

c/o richpol


----------



## dhoyax (Apr 2, 2005)

not big enough.............


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

big enough for me hehehe!


----------



## D_Y2k.2^ (Sep 22, 2002)

wau!looks pretty modern.


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

i hope this could be one the trademarks of manila.. its so cool to have this...


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^you meant a landmark.


----------



## 3cr (Sep 25, 2005)

SM Mall Of Asia construction update:
(Photos courtesy of Richpol)

Back


















Front



















There are now crisscross wires in the globe and some panels



















Surroundings
The PEZA-approved offices









Blue Wave


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

what is that big globe for?


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> *I notice that you guys build the malls spread out..? the interior is nice.*


Mr. Henry Sy (the owner) has a very big chunk of the reclaimed land in Pasay City, the size is in several hectares. SM Prime does not have the mentality of Dubai in building. They might say "why build upward if you've got so much land to build over?" Since theyve got so much space to build on, it would be more money-well-spent if they build structures spread out.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> *I notice that you guys build the malls spread out..? the interior is nice.*


Building a massive multi-level shopping mall on reclaimed land is a no-no. And besides, Manila sits on an earthquake zone...so putting up high, sprawling structures are unadvisable. Anyway, I'm not an expert. Thanks for praising the interiors


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

c/o ishtefh_03 ~ MOA pics taken last wed...


----------



## Lord_Bertrum (Jun 24, 2005)

Can anyone provide a breakdown of the retailers that will occupy the mall?

I hope that there are some retail brands new to the Philippines inside and not just the same shops you get at say Megamall or any other Manila mall.


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

^^ we'll find that soon on its grand opening.. right now, they arent vocal about what stores are there coz i think they want it to be a surprise.. well, i hope it will be..


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

^^^^Is it location right in CBDs or suberb of Manila...then How far is it from downtown?


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Mosaic said:


> ^^^^Is it location right in CBDs or suberb of Manila...then How far is it from downtown?


it's located in suburb of Metro Manila in Pasay City. about 3 KM from Makati CBD and 4 KM from Manila Center (My approximate)


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

ncbmandy said:


> it's located in suburb of Metro Manila in Pasay City. about 3 KM from Makati CBD and 4 KM from Manila Center (My approximate)


Got you, Thank you!!


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

^^Actually. it'll be built inside one of the Philippine's most promising business district developments (SM Business Park). So maybe in five years time, we will be seeing large-scale construction in this area.


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

*SM ignores politics to open biggest mall*

After more than 20 years of riding out Philippine political storms and economic woes, conglomerate SM group, owned by the country's richest man, Henry Sy, is out to test history, or so says his son.

Hans Sy, president of the country's largest mall developer SM Prime Holdings Inc., said his father has been dubbed crazy many times for opening three large shopping centers during political crises in the country's turbulent history. 

"People are not as vocal as they used to be because they have been proven wrong three times already," Sy told Reuters.

"But you can see it in their faces -- they stare at you blankly. They don't even know what question to ask."

This month, SM Prime will open Mall of Asia -- its most ambitious project to date and one of the region's largest malls -- as President Arroyo continues to face calls to resign amid corruption allegations.

"We are putting a big investment and we are looking at the long-term horizon. I don't think this crisis would continuously go on," Sy said.

Political uncertainty is common in the Southeast Asian country, where there have been more than a dozen coup attempts since the ousting of former dictator Ferdinand Marcos in 1986.

Despite widespread poverty, the Philippines is a nation of mall-lovers with millions flocking to the air-conditioned centers at weekends to escape the heat and check out the bargains.

But critics say the large centers choke up already congested cities and kill off small stores.

Olympic-size


When the Mall of Asia opens its doors on May 21, it will offer 386,000 square meters of lease space for shopping and dining, cinemas and an Olympic-size skating rink.

About 280 meters of floor area offers a view of the majestic sunset over Manila Bay.

It is about half the size of the South China Mall in Dongguan, China -- said to be the world's biggest mall -- but about 30 percent bigger than the Mall of America, the second-biggest shopping center in the United States.

Sy said it would take three hours just to stroll through the mall and two-and-a-half days if you took a five-minute stop in each shop.

"We believe strongly that if this is accepted by the public, I think we are on to see a brighter future," Sy said.

It took two and a half years and P6.5 billion ($126 million) to build Mall of Asia but SM Prime expects its 25th shopping center to put the Philippines on the world retailing map.

SM Prime expects the project to contribute about two percent to group revenues this year, rising to 10 percent when it reaches 100 percent occupancy. Mall of Asia will open with 70 to 80 percent occupancy on May 21.

With the sheer size of its leasable space, the group expects to fully recoup its investment in Mall of Asia in eight-and-a-half years, slightly longer than the seven years in its other mall projects.

"It's something that we felt that we would sacrifice a little but would enhance not only the value of the name of SM but the whole property," Sy said.


----------



## joyride (May 5, 2006)

kasi kahit sino naman kung pagagamit sa politics,walang mangyayari.unless,your business is politics.meaning,you are either a politician,member of the press or an ngo cum communist front organization.

so,if you will just mind making money for yourself and eventually for others.stay out of philippine politics.
SM Malls,good wishes.


----------



## joyride (May 5, 2006)

is it confirmed officially that this is southeast asia's(if not,all of asia) biggest mall?


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

so that's more than 4 million sq feet of *lease space*...i wonder what's the gross area of MoA...


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

is it open already ??


----------



## sugbuanon (Oct 28, 2005)

^^ it will be opened this coming may 21, 2006..


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

oh ok be sure to take photo for us


----------



## sugbuanon (Oct 28, 2005)

^^ im from the other side of the philippines..

im sure manila-based forumers will be posting pics here.. cant wait for this


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

woah! omg the interior is .. so.. Airport like! :lol: 

oohh IDEA: if its too costly to renovate DMIA, then why not build another NAIA terminal on the reclaimed land? Imagine, landing at NAIA 4, then shopping at MOA! would be great for dignitaries and foreign guests, since if there are expo's/exhibitions/conventions, it would mean them not driving significant distances to reach the Maitrade from the existing NAIA terminals through thick traffic  hehe


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)




----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

*OPENS MAY 21st, 2006 !!!!! *

*OPENS MAY 21st, 2006 !!!!! *

*OPENS MAY 21st, 2006 !!!!! *


c/o thomasian: My pictures, taken yesterday

05.12.06

Taken from the globe:




























From somewhere along EDSA ext.:










From the Blue Wave Parking lot:


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

i was kind of disappointed with the very huge crowd though... but nevertheless, the mall is awesome... :eek2:


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

amazing! ^^


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

Francis20 said:


> More...
> 
> Watsons near the entrance
> 
> ...


:eek2:


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 11, 2005)

sm mall of asia is unique in asia,,,,truly mall of asia


----------



## BAKEKANG (Mar 10, 2006)

WOW! this mall is not just HUGE... it is a work of art as well. that being its size. 

who design this mall?
s/he is definitely a world-class architech!


----------



## 3cr (Sep 25, 2005)

More night time pics of MOA courtesy of Donbagsit. Thanks!


donbagsit said:


>


----------



## O29 (May 9, 2006)

*WHO DESIGNED MALL OF ASIA?*



BAKEKANG said:


> WOW! this mall is not just HUGE... it is a work of art as well. that being its size.
> 
> who design this mall?
> s/he is definitely a world-class architech!


ARQUITECTONICA designed the mall.
If you noticed the colors of the mall are asian colors (red,yellow,blue are the primary colors of the flags of Asia) and the mall was a symbol of the Sy family's gratitude to the Filipino people's unceasing support to their malls. Being a catholic nation the Sy family also donated the Basilica of the Sacred Heart of Jesus right beside the mall. 
Filipinos are happy-friendly people so it was best to make the mall ultra colorful! with fiesta colors. Even the soon to open malls were covered with colors. What you are seeing today is not yet the complete look of the mall. It will have an outdoor amusement area at the baywalk.


----------



## O29 (May 9, 2006)

WOW nice photos ther DUDZ and FrANCIS! r u professionals photographers? I went to MOA for lunch yesterday, believe it or not there were no available seats at the restos I want to dine in! HAHAHAHA! and its weekday (Monday)


----------



## bulakenyo (Oct 29, 2005)

OMG! This is the most impressive mall I've ever seen!


----------



## Lord_Bertrum (Jun 24, 2005)

Can someone now provide a run down of the best stores which have opened in the mall please?


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

^^ if best means luxury stores... Zara, Debenhams, Charriol, Ralph Lauren, Calvin Klein, Armani, Burberry, Bally are just a few of those...upper-middle class stores include Lacoste, Marlboro Classics, Izod, Diesel, etc.

most A to Upper-C class stores will open in June.


----------



## six453 (Jul 11, 2005)

was it arquitectonica? i know it was supposed to be palafox associates originally, but later on it was carag-ong...


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

^^it's arquitectonica.. Got to try the IMAX theater of SM Mall of ASLA


----------



## 3cr (Sep 25, 2005)

More marvelous SM MOA pics courtesy of 029! Thanks for sharing them with us!  



O29 said:


> Here are more photos of SM Mall of Asia for all those mall lovers and to Pinoy forumers abroad, I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

^^spectacular!!!


----------



## fury10787 (May 25, 2006)

*none*

*I went to SM Mall of Asia yesterday and it was really big
and even though Mall of Asia was already open there are still many shops that are not yet opened. And I still saw cranes, construction machines near it because I happen to know that SM MOA was not completely finished.

IMHO putting an AMUSEMENT PARK in Mall of Asia will be pointless since an amusement park named "Star City" is very near.*


----------



## amras (Apr 18, 2004)

those cranes might be for the convention center and the E-com center. these are not part of the mall, itself, but these are included the whole complex.


----------



## tyronne (Nov 3, 2004)

(((myx))) said:


> i was kind of disappointed with the very huge crowd though... but nevertheless, the mall is awesome... :eek2:


it could have been more disappointing if only a few attended the opening


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## MyNameIsJonathan (Feb 11, 2006)

This mall is so massive!  :eek2:


----------

